# Smoke Without Fire - New Scientist



## free3dom (2/11/14)

New Scientist posted an article on vaping, here:

http://www.newscientist.com/article...hout-fire-whats-the-truth-on-ecigarettes.html

Unfortunately it's behind a paywall...so I'll attach the PDF from the magazine

Reactions: Like 2


----------

